
AngularJS Bootstrap Spring – Startup App - leggettr
https://github.com/Rob-Leggett/angular_bootstrap_spring
======
kossmoboleat
This seems similar to JHipster:

Hipster is a Yeoman generator, used to create a Spring Boot + AngularJS
project. Goal Our goal is to generate for you a complete and modern Web app,
unifying:

A high-performance and robust Java stack on the server side with Spring Boot A
sleek, modern, mobile-first front-end with AngularJS and Bootstrap A powerful
workflow to build your application with Yeoman, Bower, Gulp and Maven

~~~
EtienneK
I love what you guys are trying to do with JHipster, but the generated code is
just so... bloated. Example: I saw you generate an Async queue as a .java
file. Surely this could be done as a shared library, rather?

------
Kiro
Note: this is using Angular 1.4.

~~~
leggettr
Have now upgraded it to use AngularJS 1.6.1

------
b15h0p
What I find odd about this project is that it uses maven to build the client
(or at least a maven plugin that in turn executes grunt/gulp/whatever). Does
anyone have experience with that? Is it any good?

~~~
paulojreis
Had some experience with it in BigCorp™. I don't love it, but it works. It's
just a plugin that will install node (and npm), run `npm instal` and then run
the specified gulp task.

The good part is that it's not that bad to fit within the company
infrastructure, particularly if it's a BigCorp kind of thing. It's interesting
because it allows you to play well with CI processes and quality rules - I'm
thinking about tests here. With this kind of setup, you can make the front-end
build fail if e.g. code coverage drops below a given threshold, using the same
setup you use for other components.

The boring part is that it's yet another place to put config info. A
particularly ugly one which reeks of over-engineering IMHO. Also it's XML; XML
isn't quite the song of the front-end people, at least config-wise. :)

------
stevehiehn
What is the significance of this?

~~~
hitgeek
from the authors blog "Folks have been asking me if I knew of any good
examples of a J2EE web application that utilizes the following technologies:
Angular JS, Bootstrap, Spring 4, Spring Security 4 and Hibernate 5.2.4, and
after searching around I decided that it would be best to create an example
project that would demonstrate the integration of all these technologies as
well as describe some of the specifics."

~~~
stevehiehn
ah, cool. I clicked on it because i was hoping it was a good Angular2/Spring
seed project

~~~
romanovcode
For the love of god, just use the official angular-cli.

------
Turbots
You should have a look at Spring Boot, which makes the Spring backend much
easier to bootstrap/customize.

[https://start.spring.io](https://start.spring.io) is your fastest way to
production using Java/Spring

~~~
leggettr
Agree with that also, this was written 4 years ago when spring boot wasn't as
popular.

